# strings auf gleichheit / ungleichheit prüfen wer kann helfen



## hwei (12. Mrz 2004)

hallo hallo

bin total neu in java
einige grundlegende sachen kenne ich schon aber hier komme ich nicht weiter

//Kekse

```
import java.io.*;

public class Kekse
{
	public static void main(String[] argument) throws Exception
	{
		String name = "";

		System.out.println("ich will sofort Kekse!");
		
		while (name != "hier")
		{
			System.out.println("gib mir Kekse!");
			BufferedReader eingabe = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			name = eingabe.readLine();     [b]=> was wird hier alles mit eingelesen?[/b]
		}                                                                [b]nur die buchstaben oder auch enter[/b]
		System.out.println("DANKE!");
	}
}
```


----------



## Beni (12. Mrz 2004)

Lies mal die FAQ durch.

Danach schaust du in der API nach.

Und dann hast du deine Antworten.

mfg Beni


----------



## hwei (12. Mrz 2004)

das ich das mit  .equals() vergleichen muss ist mir nun schon klar

aber er führt die while nicht so aus wie ich es gerne möchteer geht nicht rein
	
	
	
	





```

```


----------



## bygones (12. Mrz 2004)

```
public class Kekse
{
	public static void main(String[] argument) throws Exception
	{
		String name = "";

		System.out.println("ich will sofort Kekse!");
		
		while (!name.equals("hier"))
		{
			System.out.println("gib mir Kekse!");
			BufferedReader eingabe = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			name = eingabe.readLine();   
		}                                            
		System.out.println("DANKE!");
	}
}
```
so bricht er ab, wenn du "hier" eingibst ! Was ist bzw. war dein Problem ?


----------



## Beni (12. Mrz 2004)

- Du schreibst ein equals, und negierst dann den boolean.
- Ausserdem solltest du den BufferedReader ausserhalb der Schlaufe initialisieren.


```
public static void main( String[] args ) throws IOException {
      String name = "";

      System.out.println("ich will sofort Kekse!");

      BufferedReader eingabe = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

      while ( !name.equals( "hier" ) )
      {
        System.out.println("gib mir Kekse!");

        name = eingabe.readLine();
      }
      System.out.println("DANKE!");
  }
```


----------

